# Penn Battle II 2500



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn, just looked at them at basspro, $99


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Lesson learned. When you find a steal buy them all and them resell for more. Thanks for giving us a shot though.


----------

